# Bigger Sodastream Bottles At Big W



## melvy (20/5/11)

Hi all,

I exchanged my 40L sodastream bottle during the week and the nice ol duck behind the counter told me they were only doing 60L bottles now and that she was supposed to only give me an exchange if I had a 60. She gave it to me anyway because obviously not many people would have the bigger size. Suits me as the bigger the bottle the better I reckon. Only thing is I've got another 40 so not sure if this is just big dub or if k mart is doing it too. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Brewman_ (20/5/11)

Melvy,

Never had a soda stream, but aren't they small gas bottles? What does the 40 & 60L refer to?

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## melvy (20/5/11)

It's the "make's up to" size on the bottle. 40l = 330 gms and 60l = 400gms of co2


----------



## Bandito (20/5/11)

I have 2 40L ones, can you post a pic of the 60L with diameter and length please. Seems I need to exchange them soon!


----------



## Brewman_ (20/5/11)

melvy said:


> It's the "make's up to" size on the bottle. 40l = 330 gms and 60l = 400gms of co2



OK, I get it.

Thanks Melvy

Fear


----------



## melvy (20/5/11)

Same length as the 40 but the diameter is an extra cm (6). Cost me about 18 bucks for the swap as opposed to about 12 with the 40.


----------



## Bandito (21/5/11)

Thanks mate! much appreciate it. That will still fit in the older style sodastream and I'm sure the thread is the same so will be a good changeover. Will sus out the local Kmart and turn on the charm

It does seem a little strange that they would up the size, as, in the last 5 months they launched a new design and having adds on tv, heaps of new stock in store, and $40 I think for a carbonator with with 40L cartridge and 1 bottle! I am sure they were based around the 40L ones. As you say, might be best to get in early and plead 'I really need it now - pretty please darl!' incase they start refusing 40L exchange all together and make us buy new ones.


----------



## melvy (21/5/11)

No worries. Let me know how you go. Am interested to see if Kmart are changing as well.


----------



## Bandito (21/5/11)

Something isnt right with the calculations:

400g / 330 g = 1.212 so a 21% increase in CO2

60L / 40L = 1.5 so they are claiming that a 21% increase in CO2 volume results in 50% more carbonated beverage?!?

Will do some proper gas law calcs and update post soon.


----------



## Bandito (21/5/11)

Didn't edit in time

So they are charging 50% more for 21% more CO2. Will need more price comparasins to get accross the board spreads - my exchanges used to be almost $14 from memory.

I did the calcs based on ideal gas laws, but these basic figures are the most telling.

*The 400g cylinder will only carbonate 21% more beer than the 330 g cylinder, not the 50% more as they claim.
*


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/5/11)

Been wanting to get this sort of set-up for a while.
Just checked out Craftbrewer, (top of page) for the adaptors tro attach a regulator to the sodastream gas bottle but, it says that they are "temporary unavailable"
Is there any where else to get these?
Ivan


----------



## bconnery (21/5/11)

Ivan Other One said:


> Been wanting to get this sort of set-up for a while.
> Just checked out Craftbrewer, (top of page) for the adaptors tro attach a regulator to the sodastream gas bottle but, it says that they are "temporary unavailable"
> Is there any where else to get these?
> Ivan


Generally they aren't out of stock for long. 
If you contact Craftbrewer they might be able to tell you how long until they get some back in...
Or if you aren't in a hurry you can click the 'Notify Me' option they have...


----------



## Sully (21/5/11)

Ivan Other One said:


> Been wanting to get this sort of set-up for a while.
> Just checked out Craftbrewer, (top of page) for the adaptors tro attach a regulator to the sodastream gas bottle but, it says that they are "temporary unavailable"
> Is there any where else to get these?
> Ivan






Evilbay have a few listed. do a search for "Co2 Adaptor" and it should come up.





Cheers


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/5/11)

Thanks guys.


----------



## QldKev (21/5/11)

Bandito said:


> Didn't edit in time
> 
> So they are charging 50% more for 21% more CO2. Will need more price comparasins to get accross the board spreads - my exchanges used to be almost $14 from memory.
> 
> ...



Yep agreed here, only a 21% change

CO2 has a density of approx 2kg/m3 at 0 degrees and 100kpa;
so therefore, a quick way to work out vols of CO2 is; divide grams by 2 to get litres

330g = 165L of CO2, divide that by 3.5x carb level for soft drink - 165L / 3.5 = 47L of soft drink 
400g = 200L of CO2, divide that by 3.5x carb level for soft drink - 200L / 3.5 = 57L of soft drink

In the real world you wont get all the L of soft drink carb'd from the little machines as there is some waste 

QldKev


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (21/5/11)

Crickey there is a 100 L one

They also have this on their site, 100 Litre refills are only available to customers who already own a 100 Litre cylinder, so I'm presuming you can actually swap 60 and the 40's


----------



## melvy (26/5/11)

Hi all, 

Just an update, I emptied my 60 litre bottle overnight (damn leak) so took both the 60 litre and the 40 litre in to Big W (Brisbane CBD). There was a different guy behind the counter and he told me they are doing both sizes now but they didn't have any 40l ones in stock. 

So looks like I scored a free upgrade last time. Might try a different store for my remaining 40l one another see if they're telling the same story. 

Cheers 
Melvy


----------



## big78sam (26/5/11)

What do people use these for? A backup for a bigger bottle? I have just purchased a Keg setup but still need to arrange the bottle and $300 to purchase outright seems a bit steep for a 6kg bottle. Do people actually use these in lieu of a bigger bottle or is it just too much hassle?


----------



## Gavo (26/5/11)

$300.00 don't sound too bad when you consider it will pay for itself in rental in just over two years. I have returned my bottle and am using sodastream bottles as i don't have a refiller save over 200 km away. Soda stream bottles work fine but do cost more in gas.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## cdbrown (26/5/11)

I have it for soda stream cool drink, for taking kegs to party and when I've got a keg full of hot water for flushing lines I don't need to put it into the keezer to gas.


----------



## seemax (26/5/11)

Do you really need a 6kg bottle? How much beer are you drinking?

Go for the 2.6kg ... they can be had for $180 with refills (or swap n go) costing $25


----------



## melvy (26/5/11)

In my case it's portability and the inability to get $200 odd through the minister of finance. It is more expensive in the long run.


----------



## NeilArge (12/6/11)

Bandito said:


> Thanks mate! much appreciate it. That will still fit in the older style sodastream and I'm sure the thread is the same so will be a good changeover. Will sus out the local Kmart and turn on the charm
> 
> It does seem a little strange that they would up the size, as, in the last 5 months they launched a new design and having adds on tv, heaps of new stock in store, and $40 I think for a carbonator with with 40L cartridge and 1 bottle! I am sure they were based around the 40L ones. As you say, might be best to get in early and plead 'I really need it now - pretty please darl!' incase they start refusing 40L exchange all together and make us buy new ones.



I just got one of these larger sodastream bottles today but I can't get it screwed in far enough for the valve to be engaged and for CO2 to flow into the regulator. Has anyone else had this problem? I have used the smaller bottles a number of times without any problems.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## achy02 (12/6/11)

TunofGrunt said:


> I just got one of these larger sodastream bottles today but I can't get it screwed in far enough for the valve to be engaged and for CO2 to flow into the regulator. Has anyone else had this problem? I have used the smaller bottles a number of times without any problems.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG



Sure have and I still have the bottle sitting around taking up space. When I posted on here about it no one had really experienced it form memory. It has driven me nuts and has been a waste of $$$. I am hoping someone has a solution.


----------



## NeilArge (12/6/11)

achy said:


> Sure have and I still have the bottle sitting around taking up space. When I posted on here about it no one had really experienced it form memory. It has driven me nuts and has been a waste of $$$. I am hoping someone has a solution.


 Achy
Bugger! I suspect that the washer that came with the adaptor is a fraction too thick so I might try to find a smaller one and give that a go. But what a pain in the proverbial.

ToG


----------



## melvy (12/6/11)

I've got a yellow poly washer and the bigger bottles need to be screwed in harder than the smaller ones but it still seals. I bought a smaller rubber o ring from craft brewer for when the poly one wears out. Will see how that goes.


----------



## davo4772 (12/6/11)

TunofGrunt said:


> I just got one of these larger sodastream bottles today but I can't get it screwed in far enough for the valve to be engaged and for CO2 to flow into the regulator. Has anyone else had this problem? I have used the smaller bottles a number of times without any problems.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG




The adapter I have came with 2 rubber washers insitu. Of the 2 soda stream bottle I have used, I had to remove one of the washers to make it connect.


----------



## NeilArge (12/6/11)

david72 said:


> The adapter I have came with 2 rubber washers insitu. Of the 2 soda stream bottle I have used, I had to remove one of the washers to make it connect.


Hmmm. I'll have a dig about in the adapter tomorrow and see what I can find. But I'm pretty sure that there's only the one little black rubber washer in there.


----------



## OneEye (10/10/11)

Sorry for hi-jacking an old thread here but I am looking at putting together a party keg setup with the 60L sized sodastream and have read that they changed the thread on it? Will the adapters that Ross and other LHBS sell fit on these bigger bottles? It seems the guys in the few posts above this one were having some issues with making a proper seal.


----------



## DU99 (10/10/11)

:icon_offtopic: i bought one of these.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Carbon-Dioxide-...=item27beff930b


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/11/11)

Just swapped a 40L one for a 60L at Wollies

Charged $18.29

Cheers


----------



## dkaos (10/11/11)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: i bought one of these.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Carbon-Dioxide-...=item27beff930b


But he doesn't have anymore mate.


----------



## DU99 (15/11/11)

some kmart stores have a value pack 2 for $50 on the 60 litre


----------



## MarkBastard (15/11/11)

DU99 said:


> some kmart stores have a value pack 2 for $50 on the 60 litre



Yep it's a buy one get one free. I bought one on the weekend, was only available at the front counter.

Great deal.

Same thread as the 40L ones. I used it with my existing adapter with no issues.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I used it with my existing adapter with no issues.



Really? Is it the adaptor from CB? I cant get mine to depress the little valve on top of the bottle. I normally only need to hand tighten with the 40L bottles, maybe I need to use some spanners?

Cheers


----------



## NickB (16/11/11)

When I was using my adaptor I had to tighten with two spanners stupidly hard to get it to engage. That and the leaking supplied o-ring has made me look elsewhere for my party kegging needs....

Cheers


----------



## Florian (16/11/11)

Mark, interested as well to hear if it really worked out for you. Looking at a portable gas setup at the moment and the 241 sounds like a good deal if it works.


----------



## Wimmig (16/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Yep it's a buy one get one free. I bought one on the weekend, was only available at the front counter.
> 
> Great deal.
> 
> Same thread as the 40L ones. I used it with my existing adapter with no issues.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/11/11)

Florian said:


> Mark, interested as well to hear if it really worked out for you. Looking at a portable gas setup at the moment and the 241 sounds like a good deal if it works.



Yes it really worked for me.

I think my adapter was one of the cheap ones from Ebay. Looks exactly like the picture on the craft brewer website. It came with two plastic seals, however I've only ever used one of them. I tighten with two spanners (one on the reg, one on the adapter) as I believe this is good practise whenever working with co2 anyway.

I didn't even foresee any issues, I just attached the reg to the adapter, then the bottle to the adapter, then hooked it up to my kegs and it's been sitting there for a week now with beer pouring and no co2 leaking.

I have a spare 60L and 40L bottle so I can compare threads etc if needed though I'm pretty sure they're exactly the same.


----------



## Ross (17/11/11)

Unfortunately it would appear there are some slight changes with the new bottles & the pin now needs to be longer to depress.
All sodastream adapotors now come with an adjustable pin to make them future proof.


cheers Ross


----------



## DU99 (17/11/11)

will have to hook mine up and see what happens..


----------



## Paul H (17/11/11)

Ross said:


> Unfortunately it would appear there are some slight changes with the new bottles & the pin now needs to be longer to depress.
> All sodastream adapotors now come with an adjustable pin to make them future proof.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Not sure about others but I have a Harris reg & don't require an adaptor with the new bottles.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## OneEye (17/11/11)

I bought an adapter from Ross a few weeks back. It has an adjustable pin (just need an allen key) and it works beautifully. Still need a spanner to get it tight enough to prevent leaks but couldn't work any better as I see it


----------



## Stormahead (17/11/11)

I gave up trying to get it to seal. Lost a whole bottle of gas in the process 
Plumbing and I never mixed very well so i've bitten the bullet and just purchased another 2.6kg bottle

If only the adapter or the SS bottle had a on/off tap...


----------



## toadskin (17/11/11)

This may be a dumb question, but do these soda stream setups carbonate the keg as well, or is it just to push the beer through to the font/tap?

I thinking about going to kegs but they would have to be 12 litre size to fit in my bar fridge. 

Would it be okay for the gas bottle and reg to reside in the fridge with the kegs? 

Would I be able to tandem two kegs up? (yes, same brew!


----------



## MarkBastard (17/11/11)

Okay I checked and yes the 40L and 60L ones have completely different pins. The 60L pin is a lot wider, probably 5mm compared to 1mm, and is a little bit more recessed as well. But my Ebay adapter is working perfectly regardless, so maybe my Ebay adapter just had a slightly longer pin so that it was suitable for the old and the new.

Wonder if a thinner seal would help you guys out at all?


----------



## bradsbrew (17/11/11)

I am wondering if a drop of silver solder would help to depress the pin? Might try it when I get home tommorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Ross (17/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I am wondering if a drop of silver solder would help to depress the pin? Might try it when I get home tommorrow.
> 
> Cheers



That should work fine Brad, or a thiner seal as mark suggested.
If you cant get it to work, bring it in mate.

Cheers Ross


----------



## DU99 (17/11/11)

got mine out,and works well..Ebay cheapy


----------



## bigwillyaus (18/11/11)

Paul H said:


> Not sure about others but I have a Harris reg & don't require an adaptor with the new bottles.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul H, you just screw the SS bottle straight into the harris reg?

I see craft brewer sell the harris regs LINK, can you confirm if this is the case Ross?


----------



## Wimmig (18/11/11)

Stormahead said:


> I gave up trying to get it to seal. Lost a whole bottle of gas in the process
> Plumbing and I never mixed very well so i've bitten the bullet and just purchased another 2.6kg bottle
> 
> If only the adapter or the SS bottle had a on/off tap...



I have seen some adaptors around which include taps. Mostly on eBay international. Good job on the 2.6kg bottle though. Soda streams are nice and all....

Bottles are nicer


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (22/11/11)

I have an adapter I purchased from CraftBrewer several years ago. I exchanged a 330g cylinder for a 400g cylinder at my local RetraVision yesterday. I use the small cylinders in the brewery for pushing stuff around and party work. I have a 6.8kg cylinder next to the keg fridge.

It seems to me that the female thread cut into the adapter doesn't go far enough "into" the adapter to accommodate the new cylinder button arrangement. So, I would have to make the adapter pin longer and use extra sealing washers. I DO NOT THINK CB OR THEIR PRODUCT IS AT FAULT.

We use the SodaStream lemonade concentrate at home for MrsMostOfIt's soft drink and are perpetually frustrated by availability and product line changes. Having heard rumours of them discontinuing the 330g cylinders, I am about to decide to give them no more of my money. Charging 50% more for 21% more gas is rude and for me the final straw.

I think KegKing are about to sell another 2.6kg cylinder.


----------



## TidalPete (14/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I am wondering if a drop of silver solder would help to depress the pin? Might try it when I get home tommorrow.
> 
> Cheers



Was about to lengthen my eBay adaptor pin with silver solder last week Brad but first tried slipping slightly overlength 4mm ID PVC tube over the pin then adding a 2nd "O" ring to the existing one. Worked like a charm.
Just a matter of trimming the tube to the right length (1mm or so) & Bob's your father's brother.

TP


----------



## Big E (28/1/12)

I had the same problem with the old adapter not screwing down enough on the new 60L bottles, so i glued a piece on to the pin to make it longer but i think i made it to long. When i screwd it down it depressed the small valve on the soda stream bottle without gas coming out and now it wont pop back out. I think it might be part of the setup with the new valves to stop people tampering with them ie filling them yourself. Any one else had anything similar happen ? At least i can just take it back and pay for a refill and try again or just get one of the CB adjustable adapters.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/1/12)

TidalPete said:


> Was about to lengthen my eBay adaptor pin with silver solder last week Brad but first tried slipping slightly overlength 4mm ID PVC tube over the pin then adding a 2nd "O" ring to the existing one. Worked like a charm.
> Just a matter of trimming the tube to the right length (1mm or so) & Bob's your father's brother.
> 
> TP



Ah should have read this 2 days ago Pete. The solder didn't bight onto the brass, nothin a small peice of thin double sided tape didnt fix. It depressed the cylinder but gas leaked pretty bad, so yes a second 'o' ring of course. Where did you get it from? I was thinking of using a keg post one?

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (28/1/12)

Ross said:


> That should work fine Brad, or a thiner seal as mark suggested.
> If you cant get it to work, bring it in mate.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Nah she'll be right Ross. I've had it a few years. I will make it work. Thanks for the offer 


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Ah should have read this 2 days ago Pete. The solder didn't bight onto the brass, nothin a small peice of thin double sided tape didnt fix. It depressed the cylinder but gas leaked pretty bad, so yes a second 'o' ring of course. Where did you get it from? I was thinking of using a keg post one?
> 
> Cheers



Can't rightly recall Brad. I've got a stash of different sized "o"rings in the toolbox. My local "Home" Hardware keeps lots of different sizes so perhaps it came from there???? Perteck (spp?) also has heaps of different size "o"rings available.
If I find one in the morning I'll send it to you. PM me your addy.

TP


----------



## bradsbrew (14/2/12)

Finally got around to trying the tube and ring you sent Pete. Works a treat mate! Thanks again for sending it mate, much appreciated. Your a genius.

Cheers Brad


----------

